

Is Facebook making an airplane? - sargun
https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=infrastructure&req=a0IA000000CzHxYMAV

======
sargun
There is also this position:
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=infrastruct...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/department?dept=infrastructure&req=a0IA000000CzHxYMAV)

"Facebook is looking for someone to assist in the Airframe assembly efforts
development phases of their high-altitude solar powered aircraft. A successful
candidate will be able to assist with airframe assembly and integration."

High altitude solar aircraft? Sounds similar to the Solar Impulse 2, but what
does Facebook want with that?

------
paulofilip3
Told ya!! [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/facebo...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/facebook-to-provide-internet-connectivity-from-solar-
powered-planes/)

------
valarauca1
The job is primarily centered around maintenance.

The interesting part is the solar cells, maybe a solar powered drone for very
long flight times?

------
paulofilip3
ohh, maybe it's something similar to Google Loon project but to put Facebook
in the hands of all...

